# PrincessPaola



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Time to hit the woods, the morels are popping! I found these in less than an hour today.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

The heck are those?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Those would be morel mushrooms


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

....oooo. Okay


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashbrown where are you located?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Gucci said:


> Hashbrown where are you located?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


SW Missouri


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

in the spring, where i grew up if you got there early enuf, you could go pick the ones that if you turned them over and they were purple, you were having a party that night.

or i've ate them 'hot off the turd' tastes like shit, but your ass was going away from here for about 10-12hrs.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> in the spring, where i grew up if you got there early enuf, you could go pick the ones that if you turned them over and they were purple, you were having a party that night.
> 
> or i've ate them 'hot off the turd' tastes like shit, but your ass was going away from here for about 10-12hrs.


I knew we would have been friends.....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> in the spring, where i grew up if you got there early enuf, you could go pick the ones that if you turned them over and they were purple, you were having a party that night.
> 
> or i've ate them 'hot off the turd' tastes like shit, but your ass was going away from here for about 10-12hrs.


I talked to god during my last experience. .....


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice..couple weeks...I'm jealous..I'm an avid shroom hunter aswell.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!!!!! I'm so jealous!!!! Where did you find all those?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wow!!!!! I'm so jealous!!!! Where did you find all those?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found them on our place north of town, my find pales in comparison to my moms find today. She found better than 900 this morning. I killed a nice gobbler also today so we ate fried turkey breast and shrooms until we were sick tonight.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice..couple weeks...I'm jealous..I'm an avid shroom hunter aswell.


Have the started up there yet?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I found them on our place north of town, my find pales in comparison to my moms find today. She found better than 900 this morning. I killed a nice gobbler also today so we ate fried turkey breast and shrooms until we were sick tonight.


Man that sounds good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I found them on our place north of town, my find pales in comparison to my moms find today. She found better than 900 this morning. I killed a nice gobbler also today so we ate fried turkey breast and shrooms until we were sick tonight.


Ugh!! That sounds AMAZING!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Have the started up there yet?


To be honest I don't even know where to look. I haven't had any in a few years.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Have the started up there yet?


My token ******* friend said hes not pleased with you over your find bcuz hes about 2-3 weeks away from getting on a bunch.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> My token ******* friend said hes not pleased with you over your find bcuz hes about 2-3 weeks away from getting on a bunch.


Send his ass down here, I would damn sure hook him up! Us token ******** stick together.


----------

